# Munich/Bavaria October 8,9



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all. Am writing this in the hopes I can hook up for a ride within an hour or two of Munich either Friday Oct 8 or Saturday Oct 9.

I'll have kit, pedals, shoes, helmet, tools, etc. and am a fit XC Cat 1 racer. I just want to ride some cool stuff in Germany during my first visit there.

Can anyone lend me some advice or even want to show off some of the local singletrack?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Al

I´m not sure wher you are based im M so yoo might want to check the Isartrails, next to the river Isar, starting in Munich, small singletrails with some up and down, not really challenging for DH pro´s but nice :
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...t/isartrails-in-muenchen/7277472905074839881/

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8883.html

Anyway, I´m not sure wether I´ll be at home or in the alps these days, need to check out in Week 40, I might give you an introduction here, I´m based near Lohof/ Unterschleissheim
I need to mark some trails here.

girgl


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Al

I´m not sure wher you are based im M so yoo might want to check the Isartrails, next to the river Isar, starting in Munich, small singletrails with some up and down, not really challenging for DH pro´s but nice :
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...t/isartrails-in-muenchen/7277472905074839881/

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8883.html

Anyway, I´m not sure wether I´ll be at home or in the alps these days, need to check out in Week 40, I might give you an introduction here, I´m based near Lohof/ Unterschleissheim
I need to mark some trails here.

girgl


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Isartrails*

Thanks for the advice on the Isar trail(s).

I may well ride them.

South of Munich/Bavaria is so close and seems to offer some options, I simply have little idea where to start and of course getting together with someone who wants to ride ride ride is always best. So I am hoping you, or another willing soul, can come through with with some XC on Germany's mountainous region. I apologize if I sound ungrateful, quite the contrary, it is simply that I ride plenty and want to take advantage of the brief time there to its fullest advantage.

So THANK YOU!


----------



## Sighsmatrs (Sep 27, 2010)

*Cool trails 2 hours north*

Hey Al,

Not sure exactly what you mean by "around Munich / Bayern", but I'm up in Northern Bayern (about 2 hours north of Munich / or 45 min north of Regensburg).

Have quite a few fun, technical trails with decent climbs around here if you plan to head up this way.

Just let me know. I've got a spare Specialized Epic you can use (size med)

Adam

[email protected]


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the offer. I'll have to check about a car rental and will let you know if it works.

Are there trains that run from Munich to your town or close by?

(I meant Munich and have been thinking Garmisch or something mountainous but of course am open to whatever opportunity presents itself.)

Raineman


----------



## Sighsmatrs (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah...best riding is of course down by the Austrian border. Thousands of gorgeous trails and great mountains. We definitely don't have the altitude here (gave about 1500 feet of gain to work with), but still some good riding

And yeah...trains run every 2hrs from Munich to Weiden i.d. Oberpfalz. Think a "Bayern Ticket" is about 30 euro. That gets you and up to 3 friends anywhere in Bayern...not a bad deal.


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Al
thanks for the great time and the experience to ride with you.
I´am really impressed by your abilities and condition. I´ll be ready for any new experience with you any time.
I hope that you are not too disappointed by the poor trail we shared.:madman: next time I will spend more time and test some trails before I offer them to any one. Just made a feedback on the trails website to start with it.
cheers and thanks again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
girgl


----------

